# Our Jasmine is One Year Old Today!



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

It's hard to believe, it's gone by so fast, but Jazz turns one year old today. Seems like only yesterday that we brought her home at 10 weeks of age. She's been a great puppy and I can't imagine our family without her.

Here she is at 10 weeks, the night we brought her home:









And this morning on her first birthday:


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Jazz! What a cutie!!


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful girl! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: *Jasmine!!*


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday to a gorgeous girl :wub: I'm sure she was spoiled rotten


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy birthday beautiful!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jazz! She is a beauty :wub:


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

What a beauty  Happy Birthday young lady!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jasmine!! 
You're such a beautiful girl :wub:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy birthday to the gorgeous Jazz!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jasmine!! She is very very cute.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Sometimes my pup rests his head on my knee like that. He has no idea how my heart melts when he does that; even if it's just to get a better view of what I'm eating.

Happy birthday lovely Jazz girl! May you be blessed with many more happy years to come!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! 

Jazz got some new toys, treats and a new antler to chew (yes, she's a bit spoiled, lol). Wish we could have done a bit more on her first birthday, but unfortunately sometime over the last couple days she managed to put a nice little gouge in one of the paw pads on her back left foot, so we are taking it a little easy until it heals and limiting outdoor activities a bit just to be safe.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

She's beautiful. My Xena turns one tomorrow  !!!


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cutie!


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

Happy birthday! Shes beautiful!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy belated #1 to Jasmine!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She's like a female Ruger! Happy Birthday, pretty girl!


----------

